# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي أطول مدة استغرقها تأليف كتاب ؟؟؟

## مروان الحسني

إخواني :

قرأت في أحد المواقع بقلم أحد الباحثين الشيعة في معرض حديثه عن كتاب الذريعة إلى تصانيف الشيعة ما نصه :

( قد لا نعثر في أي بقعة من العالم قديماً و حديثاً على محقق صرف 60 عاماً من عمره في إعداد كتاب واحد . فكتاب الأغاني لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني هو حصيلة 50 عاماً من التحقيق ، و كتاب تاريخ الحضارة هو جهود ويل ديورانت في 50 عاماً ، و إستغرق تأليف كتاب الفتوحات المكية لإبن العربي 40 عاماً ، و جواهر الكلام للشيخ محمد حسن النجفي هو ثمرة أكثر من 30 عاماً ، و الكافي للكليني 20 عاماً ، فقط كَوته الذي طرق هذا الباب و أمضى 60 عاماً من التأمل و الأناة في تأليف كتابه فاوست ) 

و أتساءل :

هل من يرد على هذا الكلام ؟؟؟

و هل منكم من يذكر لنا قائمة بالكتب التي إستغرق تأليفها سنوات طويلة ؟!؟

و ما هي أطول مدة إستغرقها أحد علماء السنة أو العرب في تأليف كتاب ؟؟؟

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

استغرق الإمام النسابة عبد الكبير بن هاشم الكتاني المتوفى رحمه الله بفاس عام 1350 نحو 45 عاما، وذلك من نحو عام 1306-1349، بحسب الإضافات المسطرة في الكتاب...واستغرق كتاب "سلوة الأنفاس ومحادثة الأكياس بذكر من أقبر من العلماء والصلحاء بفاس" نحوا من ستة عشر عاما، هو وكتابه: "جلاء الأصداء من القلوب الغينية ببيان إحاطته عليه السلام بالعلوم الكونية"، وكلاهما للإمام محمد بن جعفر الكتاني صاحب "الرسالة المستطرفة"...

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

قال أبو خليل عتبة بن حماد الدمشقي : عرضت على مالك بن أنس رحمه الله الموطأ في أربعة أيام ، فقال مالك : علم جمعه شيخ في ستين {60}سنة أخذتموه في أربعة أيام ، لا والله لا ينفعكم الله به أبدا .
وقد كان الموطا في أصله يشتمل على عدد كبير من الأحاديث ، قيل :إنها بلغت عشرة آلاف ، وقيل تسعة آلاف ،وقيل : أربعة آلاف ، ولا زال يهذبه وينقحه سنة بعد أخرى إلى أن استقر على ما هو عليه الآن

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

جزاكم الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل، والعبرة بالكيف لا بالكم، فلا أسهل من جمع الكتب، ولكن الصعب هو الإتيان بالجديد والمفيد، وهاهو مختصر الشيخ خليل المالكي رحمه الله، جمع نحوا من مائة ألف مسألة فقهية ظاهرة، مثلها وأكثر مستنبطة، كما نص عليه العلماء، ومنهم الهلالي في شرح مقدمة المختصر، والعلوي في الطليحية، والحجوي في "الفكر السامي".

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام صنف غريبه المصنف في أربعين سنة.
والحافظ ابن حجر صنف الإصابة في أربعين سنة.
والحافظ ابن عساكر صنف تاريخ دمشق في مدة طويلة ولا شك، حتى ذكر الذهبي أنه ما يظنه إلا شرع فيه من قبل أن يبلغ الحلم !

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

> استغرق الإمام النسابة عبد الكبير بن هاشم الكتاني المتوفى رحمه الله بفاس عام 1350 نحو 45 عاما، وذلك من نحو عام 1306-1349، بحسب الإضافات المسطرة في الكتاب


أعني: كتاب "زهر الآس في بيوتات فاس"..

----------


## مروان الحسني

كم إستغرق تأليف كتاب الأعلام للزركلي ؟؟؟

و ماذا عن كتابي ( الفنون ) لإبن عقيل الحنبلي و ( حدائق ذات بهجة ) للقزويني المعتزلي ؟؟؟

و للعلم فقد إستغرق كتاب ( نواهد الأبكار و شواهد الأفكار ) للسيوطي عشرين عاما ...

و كذلك ( السر المصون على كشف الظنون ) إستغرق نفس المدة ...

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

اقتباس:
[قد لا نعثر في أي بقعة من العالم قديماً و حديثاً على محقق صرف 60 عاماً من عمره في إعداد كتاب واحد . فكتاب الأغاني لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني هو حصيلة 50 عاماً من التحقيق ،]
وأي تحقيق في كتاب الأغاني الذي جمع الكذب والطعن في الصحابة والمجون.ولقد أحسن وليد الأعظمي رحمه الله في الرد عليه بكتاب سماه "السيف اليماني في نحر الأصفهاني صاحب الأغاني"
أما باقي الكتب فأمرها مشهور ومعروف.

----------


## الجليس الصالح

في الحقيقة يجب الإلتفات لشيء هام في الإستغراق الزمني هذا ، هل تفرغ المؤلف للكتاب أم كان ينشغل بغيره من المصنفات ثم يعود إليه فترة بعد فترة ، فربما يبتدأ أحدهم التصنيف في كتاب وهو فتى ولا يفرغ منه إلا وهو شيخ كبير ، ولا يكون ذلك بسبب جهد كبير أو موضوع طويل ، بل لأنه يقطع وقته بين كتاب وآخر ، وهذا ما أكثره !

----------


## أبو أنيس

صنف العلامة أبو الأعلى المودودى تفسيره "تفهيم القرآن" في ثلاثين سنة.

----------


## مروان الحسني

ليس المقصود أستاذي الفاضل التفرغ الكامل لتصنيف الكتاب , و لكن المقصود تصنيفه و إستمرار العمل به 
( و إن كان ذلك متقطعا ) فترة طويلة جدا من الزمن ...

----------


## مروان الحسني

( السيف اليماني في نحر الأصفهاني صاحب الأغاني )

هل يوجد هذا الكتاب مصورا على الشبكة ؟؟؟

----------


## مروان الحسني

( أما باقي الكتب فأمرها مشهور و معروف )

أقول : و العجيب أن هذه الكتب ( و أستثني الأول منها ) و التي يعدها كثير من أهل العلم من الكتب المجانفة للصواب , بذل فيها مؤلفوها و جامعوها كل هذه السنين في جمعها و تهذيبها و تنقيحها !!!

و لا أحسب أنه لا يوجد من أهل العلم , الموافقين للصواب , من لم يستغرق أكثر من ستين سنة في تصنيف كتاب !!!

----------


## مروان الحسني

( و الحافظ ابن حجر صنف الإصابة في أربعين سنة )

أعتقد أن مدة تصنيفه لكتابه ( فتح الباري في شرح صحيح البخاري ) إستغرق مدة أطول من مدة تصنيف كتاب ( الإصابة ) ...

فهل إعتقادي هذا صحيح ؟!؟

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> ( و الحافظ ابن حجر صنف الإصابة في أربعين سنة )
> 
> أعتقد أن مدة تصنيفه لكتابه ( فتح الباري في شرح صحيح البخاري ) إستغرق مدة أطول من مدة تصنيف كتاب ( الإصابة ) ...
> 
> فهل إعتقادي هذا صحيح ؟!؟


مدة تصنيف فتح الباري أقل من أربعين سنة.
قال الحافظ السخاوي :
وكان الابتداء فيه في أوائل  سنة سبع عشرة وثمانمائة ... إلى أن انتهى  في أول يوم من رجب  سنة اثنتين وأربعين وثمانمائة سوى ما ألحق فيه بعد ذلك، فلم ينته إلا قبيل وفاة المؤلف بيسير. اهـ
الجواهر والدرر ص 675.
والحافظ توفي سنة اثنتين وخمسين وثمانمائة، الفارق خمس وثلاثون سنة.

----------


## مروان الحسني

ماذا عن الأعلام للزركلي ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أذكر أن الزركلي قد نشغل بتصنيف الأعلام نحو ستين سنة !!
والحقيقة أنه يستحق.

----------


## مروان الحسني

عسى أن نجد من إستغرق 61 سنة فأكثر في تصنيف كتاب - :Smile:

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لولا أن ابن عساكر لم يعش إلا 72 سنة، لقلت إنه استغرق في تصنيف تاريخ دمشق مائة سنة !!

----------


## مروان الحسني

قرأت ( و العهدة على ذاكرتي الكليلة ) أن معجم المؤلفين لرضا كحالة صدر سنة 1952  

و المؤلف توفي سنة 1989 ( حسبما أذكر ) ... 

و لا أدري متى إبتدأ المؤلف في تأليفه ؟؟؟

لكن الفارق الزمني بين سنة صدور الكتاب حتى سنة وفاة المؤلف 37 سنة ...

هل من يوثق لنا هذه المعلومات ؟؟؟ 

و متى إبتدأ كحالة في تصنيف المعجم ؟؟؟

----------


## مروان الحسني

و لا ريب أن من الشروط التي يجب توافرها في كتاب كهذا هي :

1 - طول مدة عمر المؤلف . 

( بأن يكون قد عاش سبعين سنة فأكثر ) 

2 - إستمرارية موضوع الكتاب .

( كونه قابلا للإضافة دائما , لتعذؤ الإحاطة به , خصوصا علمي التراجم و الببليوجرافيا )

و غيرها مما لا يحضرني الآن ...

----------


## عبد العزيز السهيلي

استغرق محمد رشاد سالم رحمه الله خمسة وعشرين عاما في تحقيق درء تعارض العقل والنقل لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله .

----------


## مروان الحسني

( تحقيق درء تعارض العقل والنقل لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله )

هل هو موجود مصورا على الشبكة ؟

----------


## مروان الحسني

أضيف :

أن الأستاذ الدكتور محيي الدين صابر قال في مقدمة ترجمة تاريخ الأدب العربي لبروكلمان ما نصه :

( و لقد ظل يعمل في كتابه الخالد هذا , خمسين عاماً , فقد نشر أول جزء عام 1898  , و أشرف على آخر طبعة منه عام 1948 )   ( إنتهى )

و أقول : و قد نصت كتب التراجم أن وفاة بروكلمان كانت عام 1956 , فإن ثبت أنه قام بأي عمل تجاه الكتاب بعد عام 1948 كان مجموع الأعوام التي قضاها في تصنيف هذه الموسوعة و العمل عليها 58 عاما ً !!!

و العجب أننا لم نجد كتابا - بيقين - إستغرق أكثر من ستين عاما حتى الآن !!!

----------


## ذرة ضوء

"المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ الحديث النبوي" استمر العمل فيه من عام ( 1916م - 1987م ) أي ما يقرب من 71 سنة !
مات بعض مؤلفيه فعقبهم آخرون.
وتفسير "التحرير و التنوير" قال عنه مؤلفه ابن عاشور في آخر كتابه -وهو يتحدث عن مدة تأليفه- : (كانت تسعا وثلاثين سنة وستة أشهر وهي حقبة لم تخل من أشغال صارفة، ومؤلفات أخرى أفنانها وارفة ).
وكتاب "دراسات لأسلوب القرآن الكريم" أمضى الشيخ محمد عبد الخالق عضيمة في تأليفه خمسة وعشرين عاما طوالا -كما قال ذلك الأستاذ محمود شاكر في تصديره للكتاب.
والعبرة -كما قلتم- ليس بوقت التأليف، فإن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بلغ الرسالة، وأدى الأمانة، ونصح الأمة، وجاهد في الله حق جهاده، في ثلاث وعشرين سنة.
وهذا كله أشق و أعظم من مجرد تأليف كتاب- مع مافي التأليف من النفع و الأثر الباقي-

----------


## مروان الحسني

( والعبرة -كما قلتم- ليس بوقت التأليف، فإن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بلغ الرسالة، وأدى الأمانة، ونصح الأمة، وجاهد في الله حق جهاده، في ثلاث وعشرين سنة.
وهذا كله أشق و أعظم من مجرد تأليف كتاب- مع مافي التأليف من النفع و الأثر الباقي- )

لا أعرف السبب الذي إقتضى هذه المقارنة وفقك الله تعالى ...
إذ لا وجه للمقارنة إطلاقا ً !

هل من جديد في هذا الموضوع ؟

و لا بأس أن يشمل الموضوع الكتب غير العربية ...

لكن يشترط أن يكون الكتاب بيد مؤلف واحد , لا مجموعة من المؤلفين تناوبوا على تأليفه !

أذكر أن ( الشاهنامه ) للفردوسي إستغرقت وقتا طويلا ...

----------


## مروان الحسني

للرفع

----------


## مروان الحسني

( قال الحافظ الذهبي في تاريخه خلال ترجمته (35/351) 
له كتاب الفنون لم يصنف في الدنيا أكبر منه, حدثني من رأى المجلد الفلاني بعد الأربعمائة
و قال ابن رجب : و أخبرني أبو حفص عمر بن علي القزويني ببغداد ، قال : سمعتُ بعض مشايخنا يقول : هو ثمانمائة مجلدة . )



أقول : هذا أكبر كتاب سمع به و وقف عليه الحافظ الذهبي , و قد بلغ 800 مجلدة !

فهل وقف أحد على السن التي بدأ فيها إبن عقيل الحنبلي بتدوينه ؟

علما بأنه عاش 79 سنة !

----------


## أبومروة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان كتب القدامى فيها بركة وكذلك اوقاتهم   ولعل الناظر في مؤلفات شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  يلمس ذلك فالرجل عاش  57سنة الف فيها اكثر من 500كتاب .
والنووي رحمه الله عاش 40سنة ترك فيها رصيدا هائلا للا مةمن الكتب النافعة
العبرة ليست في كم استغرق من وقت ولكن قيمة الكتاب الذي اخذ كل ذلك الوقت كما هو حال بعض الكتب التي ذكرت 
ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
عذرا كوني اكتب من لوحة مفاتيح الجهاز بسبب خلل عارض

----------


## أبو رفيف

قال المشرف على طبع كتاب ( الأعلام ) الأستاذ زهير الشاويش عن هذا الكتاب في مقدمته للطبعة الرابعة منه ( 1 / 6 ) : بدأه عام 1912 م ، بعد الإعداد له قبل ذلك بسنوات ، ولم ينفض يده منه طيلة ستين عاماً ، باذلاً فيه ما قدَّره الله عليه من مساعي تطوير ، أشار هو إلى بعضها في المقدمات التي صدَّر بها الطبعات السابقة للأعلام ... واستمر في بذلها إلى العَشِيَّة من توقف قلبه الكبير عن الخفقان ، وانقطاع نسغ الحياة عن دماغه الثرِّ المنظِّم . اهـ . 

قلت : فإذا كانت بدايته في الكتاب عام 1912 م ، ولم ينفض يده منه إلى وفاته عام 1976 م ؛ فهذه ( 64 ) عاماً . إضافة إلى قول المشرف على طبع هذا الكتاب : بعد الإعداد له قبل ذلك بسنوات !!! . فربما تصل بذلك إلى السبعين سنة ، أو قريباً منها . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## ياســـر

أشكرك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
وفقك الله ، وفي انتظار المزيد

----------


## المستبصر

شتان ما بين الثرى ( كتب اهل البدع ) والثريا (كتب أهل السنة) فالفرق بين فكتب البدعة جمعت كل غث وخبيث وكتب السنة جمعت النافع والخير . وأهل البدع الظاهر من عملهم نصر مذهبهم وإن خالف الحق فالاخلاص لله ليس هدفهم الا من رحم الله وأظنهم قليل أما أهل السنة فالاخلاص رائدهم ودليلهم _ أحسبهم كذلك والله حسيبهم _ ومن نظر في مؤلفاتهم التي تحوي العقيدة الصحيحة والدفاع عن السلف ولا سيما أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واتباع الدليل في المسائل المختلف فيها وغيرها علم أن العبرة بالكيف وليس الكم والمدة .

----------


## ضيف الله الشمراني

تفسير التحرير والتنوير للإمام الطاهر بن عاشور استغرق 39عاما وبضعة أشهر.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخي الفاضل الشمراني،
راجع المشاركة رقم: (25).

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن فرح بن بكير الأنصاري الخزرجي الأندلسي شمس الدين القرطبي المالكي:{671:ت} ألف تفسيره في (16) عام .
أبو الثناء شهاب الدين السيد محمود بن عبد الله الحسني الآلوسي الكبير البغدادي :{1270:ت}: ألف تفسيره في (15) عام.
محمد الأمين بن عبد الله بن يوسف  بن حسن أبو ياسين الأرمي العلوي الهرري الكري البويطي 
ألفه في احدي عشرة سنة وشهرين إلا ثمانية أيام.
شيخ الأزهر الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوي الأزهري المصري : ألف تفسيره في 15 سنة
الأستاذ أحمد أنور سيد أحمد الجندي الشاعري اليمني المصري :{ 2002:ت}، استغرق في تأليف موسوعة مقدمات العلوم والمناهج في (15) سنة .
أبو الحسن برهان الدين إبراهيم بن عمر بن حسن الرباط بن علي بن أبي بكر الخرباوي البقاعي الدمشقي القاهري :{885:ت}: كتب تفسيره في ( 22) عام .
أبو الفداء إسماعيل حقي بن مصطفى الاسلامبولي الحنفي الخلوتي البرسوي الصوفي:{1127:ت}: أكمل تفسيره في (23) سنة

----------


## محمد ممدوح الجميل

> ( والعبرة -كما قلتم- ليس بوقت التأليف، فإن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بلغ الرسالة، وأدى الأمانة، ونصح الأمة، وجاهد في الله حق جهاده، في ثلاث وعشرين سنة.
> وهذا كله أشق و أعظم من مجرد تأليف كتاب- مع مافي التأليف من النفع و الأثر الباقي- )
> 
> لا أعرف السبب الذي إقتضى هذه المقارنة وفقك الله تعالى ...
> إذ لا وجه للمقارنة إطلاقا ً !
> 
> هل من جديد في هذا الموضوع ؟
> 
> و لا بأس أن يشمل الموضوع الكتب غير العربية ...
> ...


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
 قرأت في كتاب موسوعة جيمس جويس الروائي الايرلندي الشهير : انه ألف روايته " أوليس " في 22 عاما ، وفي نهاياتها شرع في تأليف روايته الأخيرة " فينيجانز ويك " واستغرق في تأليفها 20 عاما أخرى ، ومات وعمره 43 عاما ، وقبلها كان قد ألف رواية "صورة الفنان في شبابه" 
و" موسيقى الحجرة "  ومسرحية " المنفيون " .

----------


## محمد ممدوح الجميل

ولكن إضافة إلى ذلك هل تتبع أحد ما الفترة التي استغرقها عبد الرحمن بن خلدون في تاليف
كتابه  " كتاب العبر وديوان المبتدأ والخبر ... " الذي انتهى من تأليف جزءه الأول في 5 شهور
وبعد ذلك شرع في تكملة الكتاب في تونس ، ثم عندما سافر إلى حاضرة مصر عاد وأضاف اليه ما عن له من أخبار جديدة ، ولست تدري متى توقف عن الكتابة فيه بطريقة جازمة .
والله أعلم بالصواب .

----------


## محمد ممدوح الجميل

لم يفدنا احد بعد في المواقع التي زرناها ، بكتاب " نوادرالمخطوطات العربية في مكتبات تركيا " تأليف رمضان ششن ،
 هل هناك رابط يعرفه أحد الأصدقاء لتحميل الكتاب ، وجزاه الله خير الجزاء .

----------


## مروان الحسني

للرفع

----------


## أبو مسهر

أذكر أن الطبرانى جمع معجمه الكبير فى مائة عام ؟؟!!

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> أذكر أن الطبرانى جمع معجمه الكبير فى مائة عام ؟؟!!


لا يصلح هذا أبدا (ابتسامة)
فمعناه أنه ألَّفه من ابتداء مولده سنة (260هـ) إلى سنة وفاته (360هـ).

----------


## أبو مسهر

عفوا فهذة مدة سماعة لا حياته

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> عفوا فهذة مدة سماعة لا حياته


لم أفهم؟

----------


## المخضرمون

كتاب الاوسط للطبراني استغرق فيه عمره .

----------


## أبو مسهر

أولا لقد بدأ الطبرانى السماع و عمره 13 عاما و توفى عن 113 عاما و أنما جمع أوراقه التى كتبها منذ كان طفلا مكونا المعجم الكبير
و لذا جاء مرتبا على أسماء مشايخه فسماعه من كل شيخ كان مفردا فى كراس أو كراسات فما فعله فقط هو ترتيب هذه الكراسات أبجديا
أما الأوسط فإنما ظل يتتبع الغرائب و الأفراد فى سماعاته و أفردها فى الأوسط و ذلك حتى مات لذا فإن مدة تصنيف الأوسط كانت أقل لأنه ما شرع فى إفراد الأوسط بالتأليف الا حينما لاحظ كثرة الغرائب فى حديثه و هذا بالطبع لم يكن فى طفولته

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> أولا لقد بدأ الطبرانى السماع و عمره 13 عاما و توفى عن 113 عاما و أنما جمع أوراقه التى كتبها منذ كان طفلا مكونا المعجم الكبير


هذا الكلام غير صحيح!
قال الذهبي في تاريخ الإسلام (26 / 203): وأول سماعه بطبرية سنة ثلاث وسبعين ومائتين، وله ثلاث عشرة سنة. انتهى.
فهذا يعني أنه ولد سنة 260 هجرية.
وقد توفي سنة 360 هجرية.
بمعنى أنه عاش مئة سنة لا أكثر!
وإن كان عندك أيها الكريم مصدرا تؤيد أنه توفي عن 113 سنة فاسعفنا به. (ابتسامة)
قال الذهبي: عاش الطبراني مئة سنة وعشرة أشهر!!

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

المعجم الكبير ليس مرتبًا على أسماء مشايخ الطبراني.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> المعجم الكبير ليس مرتبًا على أسماء مشايخ الطبراني.


كلام صحيح سليم لا غبار عليه.
وقد قال الطبراني نفسه في تقدمته للكتاب (1 / 51):  هذا كتاب ألفناه جامع لعدد ما انتهى إلينا ممن روى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من الرجال والنساء على حروف ألف ب ت ث بدأت فيه بالعشرة رضي الله عنهم لأن لا يتقدمهم أحد غيرهم خرجت عن كل واحد منهم حديثا وحديثين وثلاثا وأكثر من ذلك على حسب كثرة روايتهم وقلتها ومن كان من المقلين خرجت حديثه أجمع ومن لم يكن له رواية عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وكان له ذكر من أصحابه من استشهد مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أو تقدم موته ذكرته من كتب المغازي وتاريخ العلماء ليوقف على عدد الرواة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وذكر أصحابه رضي الله عنهم وسنخرج مسندهم بالاستقصاء على ترتيب القبائل بعون الله وقوته إن شاء الله وحده. انتهى
قلت: فصاحب البيت أدرى بما فيه! (ابتسامة).

----------


## أبو مسهر

بمراجعة مصدرى تبين لى أن كلامى محض تخليط
فعفوا إخوتى الكرام

----------


## مروان الحسني

للرفع

----------


## محمودفتحي المصري

هناك كتاب في التخريج استغرق تاليفه 62 عاما لكن الفه المستشرقون وساعدهم فيه الشيخ محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي وخدم طلاب علم الحديث كثيرا  وهو المعجم المفهرس لالفاظ الحديث النبوي

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن فرح بن بكير الأنصاري الخزرجي الأندلسي شمس الدين القرطبي المالكي:{671:ت} ألف تفسيره في (16) عام .
> أبو الثناء شهاب الدين السيد محمود بن عبد الله الحسني الآلوسي الكبير البغدادي :{1270:ت}: ألف تفسيره في (15) عام.
> محمد الأمين بن عبد الله بن يوسف بن حسن أبو ياسين الأرمي العلوي الهرري الكري البويطي 
> ألفه في احدي عشرة سنة وشهرين إلا ثمانية أيام.
> شيخ الأزهر الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوي الأزهري المصري : ألف تفسيره في 15 سنة
> الأستاذ أحمد أنور سيد أحمد الجندي الشاعري اليمني المصري :{ 2002:ت}، استغرق في تأليف موسوعة مقدمات العلوم والمناهج في (15) سنة .
> أبو الحسن برهان الدين إبراهيم بن عمر بن حسن الرباط بن علي بن أبي بكر الخرباوي البقاعي الدمشقي القاهري :{885:ت}: كتب تفسيره في ( 22) عام .
> أبو الفداء إسماعيل حقي بن مصطفى الاسلامبولي الحنفي الخلوتي البرسوي الصوفي:{1127:ت}: أكمل تفسيره في (23) سنة


 احسنت ،ولو طرح موضوع بعنوان المصنفات التي مات عنها مؤلفوها قبل اتمامها لاثراء المنتدى بما هو نافع ومفيد كهذا الموضوع جزاك الله الجميع خير الجزاء.

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

الذي أعرفه أنهم يقال فقط مدة كذا وكذا إلا بعض المؤلفين من يذكر ذالك في المقدمة والله أعلم .

----------


## باسين بلعباس

باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الشكر الجزيل للإمداد بالمعلومات التي أراها تدخل في بابا الثقافة العامة فقط
لأن الفائدة لا تكمن في معرفة من ولا متى..ولكن في معرفة المحتوى الذي استغرقته هذه المدة الزمنية،والجهد المبذول في ذلك..
نسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما ترك السابقون من نفائسَ ودررِ..وأن يجعلها في موازين حسناتهم..
للجميع التحيبة والتقدير

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء.

----------

